# 1dc = Free beer



## sanj (Nov 4, 2014)

Funny story to share. I was in the walking street at Pattaya with my 1dc and 85mm trying to get photos and went for dinner. 
The waiter was fascinated by the camera, started playing with it and soon the manager joined in. I ended up teaching them back button focusing. They googled the camera and were so impressed that they sent me beers on the house. 
hahaha.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL 

Cheers!


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Nov 4, 2014)

A nice way to make friends, and thanks for sharing. I go to Rayong, which is just up the road, 4-5 times a year and when I land up at Walking St some other 'professionals' want to make my friendship.


----------



## sanj (Nov 4, 2014)

;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 4, 2014)

great story sanj


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 4, 2014)

Sanj, please do not take this the wrong way. I have had a house in Thailand for over 20 years and love the country but please be very careful.

Pattaya is full of very bad people, locals and foreigners, and if they know your camera is worth 320,000 Baht (just the body) then that is a lot of money.

Please be very careful.

I personally would never, ever, accept a free drink in Pattaya. It is too easy to spike the drink.

Sorry. I got out of bed to post this, so please do not take it the wrong way.

Cheers


----------



## NancyP (Nov 4, 2014)

I haven't been to Thailand, but one does need to be cautious about accepting free beers. Anyway, the bar is their living, so I might not feel right accepting a free beer for no actual work.


----------



## surapon (Nov 4, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Sanj, please do not take this the wrong way. I have had a house in Thailand for over 20 years and love the country but please be very careful.
> 
> Pattaya is full of very bad people, locals and foreigners, and if they know your camera is worth 320,000 Baht (just the body) then that is a lot of money.
> 
> ...



Thanks, and + 100 for our friend Mr. expatinasia For his Recommendation, Thailand is the big country and have the most good people in most part of the Country---Yes, Pattaya is the Place that most of the Visitor from another countries go there to have FUN in the night time, And There are a lot of Bad people who try to earn the money from your pocket= in the wrong way.
Yes, My self was born in Thailand and live in Thailand for 25 years , before move to Study, Live and work in North Carolina , USA for another 40 years----No, I do not go to Pattaya in the night time with high end camera and high cost lens in my hands, Not only the bad person want to permanent borrow my equipment, plus kill me and get my American Passport( = $ 5,000 US Dollars in the black market).
Yes, With my EOS-M and 22 mm. F/ 2.0 = Great for carry and make a snap shot in the night time, all the place around the world include in New York and Chicago downtown too.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 4, 2014)

Just think of the amount of beer you can buy for the relative price difference if you're happy with a 5DIII instead of a 1DC. I know I am! ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2014)

I was in Puerto Rico drinking at a bar of a casino... playing with a shorty 40 & my mkiii... and I had to pay full price for my crappy Puerto Rican beer... But it was alright...


----------



## sanj (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you, I will be super careful from now on. It was a proper large restaurant and the kids very friendly so I never imagined I should be careful. But I totally agree with being cautious. 

Besides 1dc (or 1dx) being a better camera than 5d3 is not the reason why I was shooting with it. I was in Thailand filming a movie and 1dc was being used as second camera while Alexia was the main camera. Shoots were mostly limited to daylight and the Canon would be free for me for my personal photography at night so did not bother carrying 5d3.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 5, 2014)

sanj said:


> Thank you, I will be super careful from now on. It was a proper large restaurant and the kids very friendly so I never imagined I should be careful. But I totally agree with being cautious.



Yes, Pattaya is a very funny place. I personally hate it, but it is one area of Thailand (which on the whole is normally fine) that you do need to be extremely careful. When you said they were googling the camera, I could imagine dollar signs in their eyes. When you consider that a waiter will probably be paid 6-15,000 Baht per month, combine that with heavy drug and alcohol abuse in some areas, then it is easy to understand why a 350,000 Baht camera could be very attractive.

It is not just the locals, but there are some completely insane foreigners in Pattaya too.

I love Thailand, and do not want to paint the wrong picture, but in some places it does pay to be careful with expensive items such as jewellery, cameras etc.

If you are still in Thailand, you will get to experience the Loy Krathong Festival which is mainly tomorrow night. Enjoy!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanj, how come someone who operates a 1DC... a camera that nears perfection... doesn't take the small effort needed to put a simple snapshot upright?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey!!  I bet *sanj* has wicked martial arts skills that we aren't aware of and so he isn't worried at all.

Plus, he hangs out and spars with Jackie Chan and Jason Statham all the time too.

Now you know why he has so many awesome pictures of super hot models, he's just that great! Stay cool *sanj*!! 8)


----------



## sanj (Nov 5, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Sanj, how come someone who operates a 1DC... a camera that nears perfection... doesn't take the small effort needed to put a simple snapshot upright?



You are so right. I got lazy.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice story. Meeting people can be a joy or a pain, you never know.
I was there (Pattaya) too, but had accompany of a friend, who knew the owner of the bar/disco for years; I felt safe.
Alone I would never show my equipment too open hearted, and it would be to much stress to keep an eye on it all the time.
You had good luck, and so a nice memory.


----------



## sanj (Nov 5, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Hey!!  I bet *sanj* has wicked martial arts skills that we aren't aware of and so he isn't worried at all.
> 
> Plus, he hangs out and spars with Jackie Chan and Jason Statham all the time too.
> 
> Now you know why he has so many awesome pictures of super hot models, he's just that great! Stay cool *sanj*!! 8)



Hahahaha. Sweet.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 5, 2014)

sanj said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Sanj, how come someone who operates a 1DC... a camera that nears perfection... doesn't take the small effort needed to put a simple snapshot upright?
> ...



Lol, good for you 8) ;D

In the mean time you may enjoy this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt9zSfinwFA


----------



## sanj (Nov 6, 2014)

hahahaha


----------

